# Removing '99 740il Trunk Chrome Trim



## AutoXer (Oct 21, 2004)

Does anyone know if I remove the rear trunk chrome trim, do I have to repaint the whole trunk? Is it a glue on piece or are there any holes I need to fill in? Thanks.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

It is applied with adhesive only, so it should come off without too much hassle. 

Blow dryer for heat and dental floss should work.


----------



## AutoXer (Oct 21, 2004)

M.Wong said:


> It is applied with adhesive only, so it should come off without too much hassle.
> 
> Blow dryer for heat and dental floss should work.


Thanks. I will take it off this weekend then, hope the paint job is still ok.


----------

